# Pics of my project.



## Alwhite00 (Aug 7, 2009)

Been piecing this together over the last year. Welded sissy bar tabs to the rear dropouts for a Schwinn style bar, Made the seat post, BFK fenders,Original rims, crank, bars & stem. The frame was bent in the center so bad that the two bars were almost touching, Had to make up a jig with a jack and a tow strap to pull it back in shape, Welded a new stem to the rear forks as the original was broke off.
  Just trying to work the bugs out before & blast & paint. (orange) I have wanted one of these since 78. 

LK


----------

